# Hagen GLO T5HO double-lights for sale(new)



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

Hagen GLO T5HO double-lights for sale(100 % new)

hagen GLO T5Ho 24" 2x24w double lights $139.99 comes with 2x6500K bulbs --- GE bulbs

hagen GLO T5Ho 36" 2x39w double lights $164.99 comes with 2x6700K bulbs --- life GLOII bulbs

hagen GLO T5Ho 48" 2x54w double lights $184.99 comes with 2x6700K bulbs --- life GLOII bulbs

Hagen GLO T5HO is the best light in Toronto for fish tank since i tried all other brands.

items location at Markham,Ontarion. pick up only.

thank you!

-----------------------
contact info: [email protected]


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

up up up up up up up


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

What kind of light bulb does this come with? Some kind of no name brand or one of the power glo or life glo II?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> What kind of light bulb does this come with? Some kind of no name brand or one of the power glo or life glo II?


24" double light comes with 2 GE 6500K

****i think i dont need to explain wut's GE.haha. google it u will know, it's very great brand for plants









36" double light comes with 2 life gloII 6700K

48" double light comes with 2 life gloII 6700K

all size are 100% new.


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

upppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------

